
Progressive Web Apps Are Here. Now What? - andreeapop
https://wolfpack-digital.com/blogposts/progressive-web-apps-are-here-now-what
======
Spivak
So a company that wants you to pay them to build you a mobile website espouses
the benefits of mobile websites. Can't really say I'm surprised. Is _storage_
really the only real benefit they could think of? I mean apps are <75M and the
smallest iPhone these days is 32G. Apps aren't being downloaded as often
largely because the people aren't looking to install more things. If people
aren't downloading your app they're not going to use your PWA either. App
Stores have basically zero friction already and carry more far more trust than
a site spamming them for an install.

Twitter is a great success story but it's not because they used a PWA but
because they made their app better. Saying the reason you lost weight is
because you became a vegetarian is a little misleading -- becoming vegetarian
was just the excuse you had to revamp your diet. You're likely going to see a
massive improvement in any app if you commit to a rewrite.

~~~
_zachs
"App Stores have basically zero friction already..."

I disagree with this point. The Apple App Store has a large entry barrier, in
both cost and requirements, in that one needs to already have bought in to the
Apple ecosystem in order to develop for it.

~~~
Spivak
(for the user)

------
dpq
What an amazing privacy policy do these guys have! Don't take my word for it,
check it out: [https://wolfpack-digital.com/privacy](https://wolfpack-
digital.com/privacy) /sarcasm mode off

------
jeffbax
PWA are not native UI for the platform, and the web browser isn't meant to do
everything on a computer. Sure, replace some things but PWA Twitter is no
Tweetbot. PWA is lowest common denominator like electron apps. There's a place
but they're not the end all and can never be

